

StumbleUpon acquires a Montreal startup, 5by - vecinu
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/24/stumbleupon-acquires-5by/

======
vecinu
TL;DR

A decade old company (founded in 2001) StumbleUpon has made its first
acquisition ever since its inception.

Purchased by eBay in 2007 [1] and then sold to its founders in 2009,
StumbleUpon has continued to have stable growth over the past few years
barring the lay-offs they had at the beginning of this year. [2]

StumbleUpon earns revenue by using native advertising on their platform called
Paid Discovery [3]. Ads are not served through traditional means, rather users
will sometimes stumble on a paid stumble and fully engage with that page.

This is also a company that was founded by Garrett Camp, founder of Uber and
Blackjet. It seems they have a pretty good sense of direction just like
Garrett's other startups.

[1] -
[http://investor.ebay.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=246467](http://investor.ebay.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=246467)

[2] - [http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/16/stumbleupon-layoffs-
reorgan...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/16/stumbleupon-layoffs-
reorganization/)

[3] - [http://www.pagemodo.com/blog/driving-traffic-stumbleupon-
pai...](http://www.pagemodo.com/blog/driving-traffic-stumbleupon-paid-
discovery)

